# screen protector opinions



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been using a matte screen protector on my bolt that previous owner had on it. I really dislike the feel of it and am looking into getting a different one. I am not finding non matte ones that feel like bare screen..any help? As much like bare screen, and non matte textured is what im looking for.

Also what about zagg..anyone tried those? Are they matte or not? Hows their full invisible shield .

Thanks in advance, please share some experience


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

steinhall ultra crystals.


----------



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> I have been using a matte screen protector on my bolt that previous owner had on it. I really dislike the feel of it and am looking into getting a different one. I am not finding non matte ones that feel like bare screen..any help? As much like bare screen, and non matte textured is what im looking for.
> 
> Also what about zagg..anyone tried those? Are they matte or not? Hows their full invisible shield .
> 
> Thanks in advance, please share some experience


Been using the zagg full body Shield for about for months now and I love it...pay the cart guy to install it for you its worth it, plus lifetime warranty means only paying once


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> I have been using a matte screen protector on my bolt that previous owner had on it. I really dislike the feel of it and am looking into getting a different one. I am not finding non matte ones that feel like bare screen..any help? As much like bare screen, and non matte textured is what im looking for.
> 
> Also what about zagg..anyone tried those? Are they matte or not? Hows their full invisible shield .
> 
> Thanks in advance, please share some experience


Ghost armor is similar but doesn't have the orange peal feel. Also check out SGP steinheils. They're dry application though which I don't like because dust sticks to them so easily.


----------



## bowlingotter (Nov 15, 2011)

tekhna said:


> steinhall ultra crystals.


Right here. Tried the Zagg and several other brands, but Steinheil ultra crystals are the best.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm using the ones from verizon. I had someone at the store put it on so if it got messed up it wasn't my fault. I like it just fine. I really never understood why people hated screen protectors so much until I used my roommates phone and he has some weird ripply screen protector that just feels nasty.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

i use stienhell or SGP. they are really nice

im using the SGP ultra fine which is matted but if you get the crystal clear its not matte.


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

ZAGG is the best hands down.... I used to work at best buy and tried the matte (which I hated) and switched to the clear one... and like mentioned above, if you ever have any issues with it all you have to do is send it back and they will give you another one, FOR LIFE.... cant beat that. you will not be disappointed with ZAGG. after trying many different brands I always come back to zagg.


----------

